#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Putzfimmel, was tun? >

## Beffi888

Hi Leute! 
Ich wollte mal fragen was man gegen einen Putzfimmel machen kann... 
Wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme und die Wohnung nicht so aussieht wie ich es mir vorstelle, bekomme ich SCHLAGARTIG schlechte Laune und muss sofort selber Hand anlegen.
Ich sauge und wische den Boden (Fussabdrücke), räume Sachen auf die nicht an Ihrem Platz stehen und räume die Küche perfektionistisch auf.
Selbst wenn ich ein kleinen Wasserfleck auf der Spüle sehe, könnte ich ausrasten.
Soviel zu mir! 
Ich weiss dass mein Putzfimmel schon krankhaft ist.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?
Ich bin total unenspannt und kann mich nicht erholen.
Bin ständig nur am Putzen und den anderen Hinterher räumen. 
WAS KANN ICH TUN :Huh?:

----------


## spokes

> WAS KANN ICH TUN

  Bei einer Zwangsstörung sich in eine Psychotherapie begeben.

----------


## Sternfunzel

Ich glaube  dass Du  nervlich angekratzt und unruhig bist. Ich mag es auch nicht , wenn Unordnung ist , mag es sauber haben.
Vielleicht  suchst Du besser etwas wo Du  für Dich Ruhe findest , damit ein Ausgleich stattfindet. Zum Beispiel , Laufen  in der Natur.
Und ich glaub , Du  musst  erzählen können, was Dich alles belastet.
Wenn man nicht reden kann , irgendwelche Probleme mit sich herumträgt, wird man unruhig , nervlich total angespannt und angekratzt. Dann beginnt man , zu Räumen um es etwas aus der Welt zu schaffen, das einen belastet . 
Liebe Grüsse
Dir

----------


## mishima

Die Frau eines guten Freundes litt tatsächlich unter so einer Zwangsstörung, die sich geäußert hat indem sie sich täglich ca. 100 - 200 mal die Hände waschen musste. Das war für alle Familienmitglieder eine sehr belastende Situation. In den Griff bekommen lässt sich das nur mit einer Psychotherapie und eventuell auch medikamentöser Behandlung. Ob es bei Ihnen tatsächlich eine Zwangsstörung ist kann nur nur ein Psychologe fesstellen.
VG

----------

